# BCS: Siguran li si?/ Da li si siguran?...



## Orlin

Pozdrav svima! Pitanje mi je kako se izjavna rečenica u kojoj se koriste nenaglašeni oblici glagola _biti_ u prezentu (recimo "Ti si siguran") može pretvoriti u da/ne pitanje. Mislim da je to moguće na sledeće načine:
1. Da li si siguran?
2. Jesi li siguran?
3. Siguran li si?
Po meni su prve 2 varijante nesumnjivo ispravne i uobičajene jer ih relativno često vidim ili čujem, upravo je 3. verzija u pitanju pošto se ne sećam da sam je ikada sreo. Ja ne vidim razlog da je "Siguran li si?" nepravilno (u najvećoj meri zato što nije u konfliktu s pravilima o mestu i redu enklitika u rečenici) i sklon sam da tako kažem jer na bugarskom imamo "Сигурен ли си?", ali me muči to što nisam još našao potvrđivanje da neko tako govori/piše.
Dodatno mi je pitanje koliko je svaka od korektnih varijanata obična (ako je odgovor u zavisnosti od nacionalnih ili regionalnih faktora, ukažite na to).
Hvala unapred!


----------



## DenisBiH

Treća mi varijanta ne djeluje neispravno, ali mi djeluje neuobičajeno, kao nešto što bi se reklo u šali ili sarkastično. Što se tiče nacionalnih/regionalnih razlika, mislim da neki Hrvati "da li" smatraju srbizmom i izbjegavaju to.


----------



## phosphore

Govorni jezik se najčešće koristi varijantom sa "jel" kao upitnom rečju.

(1) Jel si siguran?

Ređe se može čuti i "jesi li", "da li si" i "da l' si". Pisani jezik međutim koristi samo te varijante.

(2) Jesi li siguran?
(3) Da li si siguran?

Varijanta sa inverzijom participa i upitne rečce ni meni ne deluje neispravno, ali ne bih rekao da se tako govori.

Komično mi je što Hrvati mogu izbegavati nešto da kažu što bi inače rekli samo zato što misle da je to srpski. Ovde ne osećamo kao hrvatsku niti izbegavamo ijednu od ovih varijanti.


----------



## DenisBiH

Hmm, meni "jel' si siguran" djeluje malo neobično, moguće da se tako razgovorno kaže drugdje ali u mom svakodnevnom govoru prije:

Jesi siguran?
Jesil' siguran?
Jes(i) ti siguran?


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Hmm, meni "jel' si siguran" djeluje malo neobično, moguće da se tako razgovorno kaže drugdje ali u mom svakodnevnom govoru prije:
> 
> Jesi siguran?
> Jesil' siguran?
> Jes(i) ti siguran?


 
Ozbiljno? Pa onda je u Beogradu ovo sa "jel".

Meni je obična i ova tvoja prva varijanta a ove druge dve su mi baš onako bosanske.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Ozbiljno? Pa onda je u Beogradu ovo sa "jel".
> 
> Meni je obična i ova tvoja prva varijanta a ove druge dve su mi baš onako bosanske.




Hm, pa meni je prva najneutralnija što se tiče svakodnevnog govora. Znači to mogu koristiti u Beogradu bez da djeluje obilježeno.


----------



## DenisBiH

> Komično mi je što Hrvati mogu izbegavati nešto da kažu što bi inače rekli samo zato što misle da je to srpski. Ovde ne osećamo kao hrvatsku niti izbegavamo ijednu od ovih varijanti.


Hm, dobro, ali znaš i sam da je ovo složeno pitanje i nema veze samo sa tim koristi li se nešto ili ne u svakodnevnom govoru, no i s tim šta se smatra izvornim a šta uvezenim za vrijeme ex-Yu itd. Ima i slučajeva gdje ja svjesno mijenjam jezik kakvim sam govorio do pred devedesete, tako da nisu samo Hrvati u pitanju. 

Pitanje purizma samo po sebi nije svojstveno samo hrvatskom jeziku, ima i drugih jezika koji su puristički nastrojeni, a kod nas su stvari dodatno usložnjene historijskim zbivanjima tj. politikom, ratom itd.


----------



## Duya

phosphore said:


> Ozbiljno? Pa onda je u Beogradu ovo sa "jel".
> 
> Meni je obična i ova tvoja prva varijanta a ove druge dve su mi baš onako bosanske.



Pa meni "_jesi l' siguran_?" uopšte ne zvuči posebno bosanski, potpuno mi je neutralno, samo je ispao samoglasnik iz inače standardne konstrukcije. 

"_Jes' ti siguran_?" nije toliko _bosanizam _(jel' se 'vako kaže? ) samo po sebi, nego pokazuje veći stepen intimizacije sa sagovornikom (a ta intimizacija je dosta karakteristična generalno za bosanski razgovorni stil). I u Srbiji se kaže, na primer, "_jes' ti normalan/kršten_?" kad se nekoga prekorijeva.


----------



## DenisBiH

Da, "Jes' ti siguran?" je dosta prisnije. 

Što se tiče riječi bosanizam - ne mogu naći tu riječ niti sličnu ni u rječniku Instituta za jezik ni u Halilovićevom pravopisnom rječniku (Jahića nemam kao ni Isakovića), mada bih ja rekao da je bosnizam bez a, kao što i Rašid Durić ovdje koristi.



> Kroatizmi, srbizmi, bosnizmi i crnogorizmi na neutralnoj i stilskoj razini – sažetak referata Kroatizam, srbizam, bosnizam i crnogorizam jest ona leksička jedinica koja je dija i sinhronijski isključivo ili pretežito sastavnicom vokabulara jedne ili pretežito jedne socijalno-jezičke zajednice.


Moglo bi biti navedeno ovdje ali ni njega nemam. E sad, je li crnogorizam ili montenegrizam ili nešto treće bi trebao potvrditi neko ko poznaje današnje stanje crnogorske lingvistike.


----------



## phosphore

To /i/ koje ispada svuda živo nije baš nešto karakteristično s ove strane Drine, zato mi "jes' ti" zvuči bosanski.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> To /i/ koje ispada svuda živo nije baš nešto karakteristično s ove strane Drine, zato mi "jes' ti" zvuči bosanski.



Znači da "Ssiguran?" ne koristim u Srbiji?


----------



## Милан

Ja bih ovde dodao samo da se JE L'  piše odvojeno ako mi ne verujеte konsultujte novi Правописни речник српског језика.
Treća varijanta mi ne deluje neispravno, valjda zbog toga što sam u Nišu čuo da neki tako govore.


----------



## Majalj

"Siguran li si" bi prije bio neki izraz čuđenja nego pitanje, i teško sa pridjevom "siguran". 
Nešto kao "Lijepa li si!" ili "Glup li je!" u značenju "Kako si samo lijepa!" odnosno "Jao kako je glup!"


----------



## miuccia

_mislim da neki Hrvati "da li" smatraju srbizmom i izbjegavaju to._ 

u književnom hrvatskom se dakavica ne koristi, npr.ne kaže se ''da li znaš'' već ''znaš li'', onda nije ispravno ''hoću da kažem'' nego ''želim kazati'', znači, ''da'' se koristi samo kao veznik, dakle: _da_ se vratim na temu, u RH je od ovog 1. Da li si siguran?2. Jesi li siguran?3. Siguran li si? ispravno samo drugo, a treće bi po meni eventualno moglo biti iskorišteno u poetskom smislu.


----------



## DenisBiH

miuccia said:


> _mislim da neki Hrvati "da li" smatraju srbizmom i izbjegavaju to._
> 
> u književnom hrvatskom se dakavica ne koristi, npr.ne kaže se ''da li znaš'' već ''znaš li'', onda nije ispravno ''hoću da kažem'' nego ''želim kazati'', znači, ''da'' se koristi samo kao veznik, dakle: _da_ se vratim na temu, u RH je od ovog 1. Da li si siguran?2. Jesi li siguran?3. Siguran li si? ispravno samo drugo, a treće bi po meni eventualno moglo biti iskorišteno u poetskom smislu.




Ok, mada nisam siguran da postoji "dakavica" kao lingvistički termin (možda griješim), niti vidim neku sličnost između "da li znaš" i "hoću da kažem" osim tog _da_. 

"Da li znaš da te ne volim" od Magazina je onda razgovorni jezik a ne književni?


----------



## miuccia

Da li znaš da te ne volim" od Magazina je onda razgovorni jezik a ne književni? 

naravno da nije riječ o književnom, pa koja pjesma poštuje jezik, pogotovo kad se radi o tim wannabe grupama i pjevačima gdje je bitno samo da rima štima


----------



## DenisBiH

miuccia said:


> Da li znaš da te ne volim" od Magazina je onda razgovorni jezik a ne književni?
> 
> naravno da nije riječ o književnom, pa koja pjesma poštuje jezik, pogotovo kad se radi o tim wannabe grupama i pjevačima gdje je bitno samo da rima štima



Ok, hvala. A ovi primjeri? 

 Miroslav Kraljević. _Požežki đak ili Ljubimo milu_


> Mili Petre ti si sada na putu kod                 sela morda Rajsavcah, *da* *li* *znaš*, kolike sam suze za tobom ronila, koliko mi je muke                 odlazak tvoj prouzrokovao!



Ante Kovačić. _U registraturi_ 


> *Da* *li* *znaš* da i ja uhađah za gizdavom Doricom dokle bijaše djevojka?


----------



## miuccia

Ti meni sad daješ primjer književnika koji je živio u 16.stoljeću. Ne razumijem tvoju poantu. Uostalom zašto jedan književnik ne bi pisao na svom narječju? Hoćemo uzeti Bašćansku ploču ili Vinodolski zakonik pa proučavati?


----------



## DenisBiH

miuccia said:


> Ti meni sad daješ primjer književnika koji je živio u 16.stoljeću. Ne razumijem tvoju poantu. Uostalom zašto jedan književnik ne bi pisao na svom narječju? Hoćemo uzeti Bašćansku ploču ili Vinodolski zakonik pa proučavati?




Tu su i Nazor i Krleža i Vjesnik online. Ako je u hrvatskim gramatikama zaista propisano da je "da li" nepravilno onda ok, ali sudeći po ovome ni to nije sigurno, zato sam ovdje malo uporan.


----------



## miuccia

Forum je baš prava stvar za dokazivanje nečeg...
Ništa, morat ćeš doći u RH na predavanje kolega kroatista pa ćeš valjda njima povjerovati. 

Opet ponavljam, svaka čast Nazoru i Krleži, ali jezik se mijenja, pravila se mijenjaju, dakavica se u RH ne koristi.


----------



## DenisBiH

miuccia said:


> Forum je baš prava stvar za dokazivanje nečeg...
> Ništa, morat ćeš doći u RH na predavanje kolega kroatista pa ćeš valjda njima povjerovati.
> 
> Opet ponavljam, svaka čast Nazoru i Krleži, ali jezik se mijenja, pravila se mijenjaju, dakavica se u RH ne koristi.




Ne znam bi li mene primili na predavanje kao stranog državljanina, ali iskreno, vrlo bih rado došao. Hrvatska ima stvarno odlične lingviste, uvjerio sam se par puta u to i na forumima.

No, iako veoma nerado proturječim izvornom govorniku, bojim se da ću stvarno ovdje morati biti bosanski tvrdoglav, tako da te molim da mi oprostiš.  Mislim da onaj komentator na forum.hr nije slagao, evo, to je mislim ta "siva gramatika".

Barić, Lončarić, Malić, Pavešić, Peti, Zečević, Znika
HRVATSKA GRAMATIKA, *1997*, str. 447



> Upitne čestice
> 
> Uz upitnu intonaciju, kojom je obilježena svaka upitna rečenica, pitanje se može izreći i u p i t n i m č e s t i c a m a. To su: li, *da li*, je li, da, zar.


Nešto ispod su navedeni i primjeri:



> Čestica da li naglašena je:
> Da l i vi to shvaćate? (P. Šegedin) Da l i je zaista žena u neprilici? (I.
> Zidić) D a l i sam zbilja bio gore i urezao znak? (A. Šoljan) - D a l i ti
> je to sin ? (V. Novak)


Možda se ti oslanjaš na neku drugu, noviju gramatiku doduše.


----------



## Duya

Vidiš, ja gledam i HTV i Novu, i pomalo pratim hrvatsku štampu, i rekao bih da Hrvati i lijevih i desnih struja jednako _daču_ u razgovoru, na TV, u pjesmama i u knjigama. Uistinu, to čine manje nego Srbijanci i Bosanci, no čine, i to uključuje i dobre pisce i dobre novine. Odricati tu činjenicu i pozivati se na nečije preskriptivističko pisanije bazirano na pustim željama kako bi trebalo biti je (tipično balkansko) negiranje realnosti.

(kraj tirade.)


----------



## miuccia

DenisBiH said:


> Ne znam bi li mene primili na predavanje kao stranog državljanina, ali iskreno, vrlo bih rado došao. QUOTE]
> 
> Naravno, ima puno stranih državljana kod nas na faksu, od bosanaca do kineza, izuzevši slovence naravno


----------



## Orlin

miuccia said:


> DenisBiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ne znam bi li mene primili na predavanje kao stranog državljanina, ali iskreno, vrlo bih rado došao. QUOTE]
> 
> Naravno, ima puno stranih državljana kod nas na faksu, od bosanaca do kineza, izuzevši slovence naravno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zašto nema Slovenaca?
Click to expand...


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Zašto nema slovenaca?




Možda aluzija na Piranski zaljev / Savudrijsku valu tj. sukob Hrvatske sa Slovenijom oko granice. Dosta osjetljivo pitanje među te dvije države.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Možda aluzija na Piranski zaljev / Savudrijsku valu tj. sukob Hrvatske sa Slovenijom oko granice. Dosta osjetljivo pitanje među te dvije države.


 
Ja znam o tome, verovatno je tako ali ne mislim da je to dovoljno dobar razlog pošto nije uopšte vezano za predavanjem na fakultetu.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Ja znam o tome, verovatno je tako ali ne mislim da je to dovoljno dobar razlog pošto nije uopšte vezano za predavanjem na fakultetu.




A ne znam, poprilično su jedno vrijeme strasti bile porasle oko tog pitanja, ali ne vjerujem ni ja do te mjere da bi samo zbog toga bilo. 

Nego, da se vratimo na temu, ja sam relativno dugo bio na forum.hr i generalno u komunikaciji sa Hrvatima tako da je i meni ušlo u naviku da izbjegavam / manje koristim to "da li". Dakle, nevezano za ovu gore gramatiku, korpus itd. to da "da li" nije pravilno u hrvatskom jeziku je stav koji postoji i kojeg koliko sam ja vidio po forumima podržavaju i neki lingvisti, tako da to definitivno treba uzeti u obzir.


----------



## miuccia

Ma to je samo šala mala 

http://goran.forumotion.net/humor-f8/vicevi-o-slovencima-t4079.htm


----------

